# Trek 1.2 for 15-20 mile daily?



## bavarian3 (Jul 15, 2008)

Did some reading among the stickies and plan on doing some more reading. I am currently looking at the Trek 1.2 bikes and was wondering if I should look at other offerings instead? I plan to use the bike 15-20 mile one way (or 30-40 miles in a day)... Any reason why I should not be looking at this bike?

Cheers!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

You should be absolutely fine.

If you are looking for a commuter you may want to take a look at something with flat bars too, and bikes with braze on fittings for racks. I am not saying flat bars are better, just some people prefer them, and it is just another option to look at.

But otherwise the 1.2 should be good for those miles. Good luck.

zac


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Sounds like you're using the bike to commute? If it's in the budget give the Trek Portland a look too. It's a little more pricey but it has better components and disc brakes. They will give you perfect braking in any weather which is important if you commute in car traffic. Everything else about it is road bike.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

A co-worker just picked up a 1.2 for commuting. He pedals 8.5 miles each way and is riding very consistently (so far). Call me a snob, but many years of riding has taught me the value of an upper end groupo, and that was the only negative I could see about he bike.

Go get one and enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hope I'm not too late!! 30-40 miles per day is a lot of riding IMO. I'd pony up the cash and get a 1.7-1.9 or at least a 1.5. The specs on a 1.2 are a bit too low-end. 
No name brakes (well all the 1 series has this)
Brifters: Shimano 2200 STI, this is there lowest end model
No name wheels, crappy tires
Low end bontrager sport crank

Don't get me wrong, the bike will do the job (if you replace the stock tires) but I think that after a season you'll be yearning for something better.


----------

